

Under siege, for-profit colleges cry foul over new federal rules - rottyguy
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/article30646605.html

======
nullsocket
"Several Republicans have criticized the regulations as expensive and
unauthorized. They also contend that regulating for-profit colleges should be
the role of Congress, not the Obama administration."

Uh.. So according to Republicans, Congress is more qualified to make
regulations concerning education than the DEPARTMENT OF EDUCATION? Oh right,
it's a Republican congress...

~~~
ende
Writing legislation is the role of Congress. Enforcing legislation is the role
of the Executive. Civics 101.

------
rottyguy
Enlightening:

"Though students at for-profit institutions represent only 11 percent of
college students, they make up 44 percent of students who default on their
loans, according to the data."

